# Help/Opinions with New Kayak or Canoe?



## 4Reelfishing (Oct 27, 2016)

I've been looking to get a kayak or canoe to do some inland lake fishing. Primary spots I go are Newburgh Lake and Kent Lake. I am 6'2" about 260lbs. I think I have it narrowed down to these 3:

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...c=Old-Town-Discovery-119-Canoe-Green&i=883181

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/20171/Old-Town-Loon-106-Angler-Kayak.html

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/15658/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-100-Kayak.html


but just looking for opinions or suggestions. I am not going to purchase until next year sometime at this point until I can test paddle them at Summit sports or Kayak Corral. My main concern is what is the best fishing platform for 2-4 hour trips at a time. The only other thing is I have to be able to car/SUV top it.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I prefer a canoe over a kayak because I can bring more stuff with me & I can stand up in the canoe.

I use a 16' Old Towne and it's like 15 yrs old now.


----------



## 4Reelfishing (Oct 27, 2016)

-Axiom- said:


> I prefer a canoe over a kayak because I can bring more stuff with me & I can stand up in the canoe.
> 
> I use a 16' Old Towne and it's like 15 yrs old now.


Thanks! Ok yeah I am leaning more towards the solo canoe as it seems like it has more potential for adaptability, little nervous about tipping and stability though. I'm not so worried about standing but if it works that would be fine.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

X2
My first canoe was a 15'+ bare wood hull that I bought for $10 in 1958 while in high school. Add $27 for the fiberglass kit from Herters and I was on the water. I used it for years until it got to heavy for me to load on top of my truck. I purchased a 14 foot Michicraft canoe from a friend. I have fished many lakes and rivers with the canoes. With them I am able to move around and carry all the gear I need for the trip, and then some. When I was fishing alone I sat more mid ship to keep the bow from riding high and catching the wind.

With the old wood hull we used to hunt carp with two standing and shooting and a third paddling. We never had any problems with tipping.

I would love to just try a yak but the sitting position and my body is not doable. I know that I would not like having to sit in that position and not being able to move around if my body would take it.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

multibeard said:


> X2
> My first canoe was a 15'+ bare wood hull that I bought for $10 in 1958 while in high school. Add $27 for the fiberglass kit from Herters and I was on the water. I used it for years until it got to heavy for me to load on top of my truck. I purchased a 14 foot Michicraft canoe from a friend. I have fished many lakes and rivers with the canoes. With them I am able to move around and carry all the gear I need for the trip, and then some. When I was fishing alone I sat more mid ship to keep the bow from riding high and catching the wind.
> 
> With the old wood hull we used to hunt carp with two standing and shooting and a third paddling. We never had any problems with tipping.
> ...



When I'm alone I keep a solid concrete block in the front of the canoe, it keeps it from blowing around too much and it helps the boat track straighter down the river.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

I would not buy new unless you were really into it. Watch craigslist - you'll find lots of options and save tons of money. I agree with the comments about the canoes - but that 119 will be on the tippy side. Will be great paddling solo but standing will be a challenge. Definitely try it first. Or go up to 149 and you'll have a much more stable boat with better hauling - and can still load on top of car/suv.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I have canoes and kayaks that I fish from. The kayaks are kind of neat being so close to the water and all. But if you think you will fish for more than a hour or two, get a canoe. My old bones get stiff fast in the kayak. I can move more in the canoe. As for fishing solo, sit in the front seat facing backwards. Keeps the nose down.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

A little tip on loading a canoe or car top boat.
If you have good stable carriers. Run a piece of pipe front to back on both sides of the vehicle. Put one end of craft on the pipe on one side. Pick up the other end and push the craft crossways of the vehicle then spin it length ways and tie it down. My dad figured this out over 50 years ago with his john boat.
EDIT
Buck You posted as I was typing and I broke out laughing when I went back and read your post. I saw a couple canoeing on our lake facing each other. Dang near fell off my pontoon laughing


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

NU-CANOE Frontier is what I would get


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

4Reelfishing said:


> I've been looking to get a kayak or canoe to do some inland lake fishing. Primary spots I go are Newburgh Lake and Kent Lake. I am 6'2" about 260lbs. I think I have it narrowed down to these 3:
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...c=Old-Town-Discovery-119-Canoe-Green&i=883181
> 
> ...


I have fished out of kayaks and canoes. There are pluses and minuses to both.

The kayak will be lower to the water and as such less likely to be blown by the wind.

A canoe will in general be more comfortable and more stable.

I have owned and fished out of a Tarpon 140. If I was fishing the same area, (Florida flats - salt water), and I were doing it again go up to the Tarpon 160. I would not suggest the 100 - but I have never been in one so take that for what it is worth. 

It looks like the Tarpon 100 has a different seat than the 140 I had. The seat in the 140 was fine for me for hours. That said I a currently fishing out of a Hobie with the new seat. 


Just as an aside my favorite *small* fishing platform was an OLD (1960s) rowboat. With the proper handling equipment you can hand load and unload them and transport them by yourself. Add a small trolling motor and batteries and you have a great fishing platform that is very stable.

You have to decide what is most important to you and how you are going to fish,


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Northernfisher said:


> I have fished out of kayaks and canoes. There are pluses and minuses to both.
> 
> The kayak will be lower to the water and as such less likely to be blown by the wind.
> 
> ...


I sometimes wonder if a drift boat is more practical for fishing in lakes and rivers. At least with a small motor you could go upstream and drift back. However, I don't know anything about their sea worthiness in larger waters due to their hull configuration and displacement in the water?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

caseyj said:


> I sometimes wonder if a drift boat is more practical for fishing in lakes and rivers. At least with a small motor you could go upstream and drift back. However, I don't know anything about their sea worthiness in larger waters due to their hull configuration and displacement in the water?


To me one of the biggest advantage of the kayak is that they are lower to the water and do not catch as much wind. That lets you stay in place better.

As you move to a canoe or small boat you catch more wind and it is harder to stay in place.

When I was fishing the flats in Florida a lot of guys were just using the kayak to get to where they wanted to fish. When they got there they would get out and wade fish. You would then anchor or stake the kayak in place and wade fish.

I hooked a small shark one time while wade fishing. It was nice to know that I had a kayak that I could retreat to before unhooking the shark. As it worked out I just let it go while I was still in the water.

You want to match your boat to where and how you are going to fish. There is no one correct answer.


----------

